# dodge v10 questions



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

going to look at a 03 2500 with a v10. must be an early 03 before the hemi. are these decent motors? i'd imagine there gas hogs but what big gasser isn't? truck has a fisher plow setup with about 67000 miles on it. there asking 16000. opinions?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

its a ok motor they have decent power but in 03 i think the v-10's came with the 47re trans which wasnt very good. maybe do a vin search and see what trans is in it.
it maybe a 48re which is a better version of the 47re. also 16k seems a little pricey?
with that milage i would also be prepared to do new u joints in the front along with ball joints and hubs if they haven't been replaced yet.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

the ball joints i figured but u-joints and hubs? seems early for that but what do i know. car fax won't give me what trannies in it. is there a way to tell by looking? thanks. wish i could find one with a manual trannie.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a 2002 2500 with a V10. It has 82k miles. Transmission has been done three times. It isn't the best tranny they've ever made. It's had wheel bearings, axle joints, u-joints replaced more than once. It never gets better than 8-9 mpg. Despite all of that, it's really a great truck... Lots of power, and tougher than hell. I don't think you can beat a Dodge for being built like a truck... and I'm a Chevy guy, all my other trucks are Chevys. Gotta make sure you put spark plugs in that V10 every year... Had to pull the heads off mine last year just to get the plugs out. It's a career plow truck, and the previous owner wasn't big on maintenance. All in all, it's a great truck.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

8-9 mpg... wow i knew it would be bad but dam. tranny done three times? is that partly do to abuse or design flaw? i cannot afford to pull the tranny all the time thats for sure.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

nhgranite;820093 said:


> is that partly do to abuse or design flaw?


Honestly, one of my guys drives the truck, so probably some of both!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

16K sound high... If you are serious about buying a truck there are a few on minneapolis/st paul CL... Just saw a 06 Dodge Cummins, 40K with a 8.5' Hiniker for like $20,000. Lots of low mileage Hemi plow trucks too


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

nhgranite;820093 said:


> 8-9 mpg... wow i knew it would be bad but dam.


Gas mileage is not Dodge's strong suit. The good news is that beast will have enough torque to pull the house off the foundation....

The V10 was originally only found in the Viper. Then dodge made it work for the trucks in the SRT model.

Get a good aftermarket warrunty and you will be good to go, might cost you 1500, but it will save 2000.00 when it comes time to rebuild that tranny.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

really if you have the trans built right it should last a long long time when its time to rebuild just spend the extra coin and you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

We have a 2003 dodge 3500 dually with a v10. We have had a plow on it since new. It has 76000 miles and has given us no problems other than some front end parts wearing out. It gets about 8-9 miles to gallon empty, loaded, plowing.

J


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Mine was an absolute beast, but as stated, the transmission couldn't handle being behind the V-10 AND the plow....:crying:

Sold it and took the money to try the Cummins and the NV-5600.

10 years later, STILL plowing. More horsepower, more torque, fun to upgrade and the fan comes off in the winter to plow and I still haven't been able to overheat the motor.

But, yeah. That V-10 behind a nice sled pulling Allison like an ATS or a Suncoast would be THE ULTIMATE plowing pick up drive train. 

Stuff all that in a nice Super Duty........payup


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

well i might just move on this truck. there's nothing cheaper available in my area. wish it was a manual tranny but thats like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow you guys have bad luck. The 47re isn’t a bad tranny it’s the same one behind the cummings of the same year. I have 150k on my 01 v10 and still kicking. One of the issues with the 47re is pressure. The v10 and cummings have a lot of low end torque and so you don’t give it a lot of RPMs so the tranny over heats. Add a temp gauge and tranny cooler and change the fluid and filter once a year. Great truck though I love mine, but it is a compromise because I would have gotten the diesel any day over it but didn’t have the money.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

2 cents time,,,,something I will add in here, if you are fidning problems with your stock tranny, or anything factory for that matter, it probably is a good diea to UPGRADE not replace, there are plenty of shops that can perform simple upgrades to help trannys hold up. an upgraded cooler is NOTHING BUT A GOOD IDEA. just seems nonsense to me to continue to replace instead of improve. Less downtime is always good. If the fat slow kidon a sports team gets hurt why not pick up a better player than to keep putting in more slow fat kids from the bench.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

God damn it, its a Cummins - there is no G


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

$16K is way too high!!! Look for a Cummins for that price. Sure they might not be in your area, but hop on a silver bird and go get one!! Don't settle for something in buisiness, be patient and wait for the perfect deal.


----------



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this post. Did you get the truck? I love my v10. 100,000 on the first tranny, 100,000 so far on the rebuild. 180,000 on the first motor. Never plowed but towed often.


----------



## tmcbroo (Jun 29, 2010)

THE v10 was origally a truck motor the dodge re did it for the viper, i have had no problems with mine, 2 water pump in 126k plugs once a year with never sieze, oil changes,,with good oil, and filters, i have had tranny serviced every 40k.


----------

